# BW's Purple Power-grow



## brainwreck (May 24, 2005)

hy guys, yesterday i've putted 10 Purple Power-seeds on moistured cotton and the same day 8 of them were allready germinated, here you got pics











greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 24, 2005)

NICE! so im guessing the cotton works better than the towel or paper towel. took one of mine 3 days to finally sprout in a handtowel


----------



## thewebjunkie (May 25, 2005)

wow 1 day is very quick good work mate


----------



## brainwreck (May 25, 2005)

i know, but if you put them on a dark, warm spot on cotton, you will get quick results, but that also depends on the quality of the seeds. i planted them in soil under a 600 watts HPS in my addic, that you can probably see beacause of all the junk, but don't worry, this is just for presexing them, within 2 weeks they will move outside. 






greetz


----------



## MarPassion (May 25, 2005)

Hi BW, don't forget to tell you got them from me 

These are just outdoor seeds from my grow last year, they germinate great as I wrote that in grow journal.

Good luck BW, 

P.s. I will update also soon with some new pics.


----------



## brainwreck (May 25, 2005)

sorry m8, forgot that, i've got the seeds of marPassion indeed , great seeds, 9th was germinted today but 10th not, but planted also, will see what will happen with the last one.

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (May 26, 2005)

ok, 5 seeds are sprouted and the 6th is sprouting, by tomorrow, they will all be sprouted, i'm sure of that, are very strong seeds.






greetz


----------



## MarPassion (May 26, 2005)

That's fast man, took me a week before I saw them coming out of the dirt. But i didn't use any light above it.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

they look just like my babies did kepp posting some pictures up


----------



## brainwreck (May 26, 2005)

is indeed fast, i was stunned when i went up the addic , i wonder how they will look tomorrow 

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 26, 2005)

dude i know what youre talking about. like 4 of my plants sprouted to 1 inch in one day


----------



## brainwreck (May 27, 2005)

indeed, today, they are all 6 who has sprouted 1 inch, i'm still waiting for the other 4 to sprout. will post a pic later on today. 

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (May 27, 2005)

todays update 






greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 27, 2005)

i remember the mistake i made first germination was to just throw the seed in the ground. that got like 5 plants out of 50 seeds.
Nice progress though man. keep us posted

peace


----------



## brainwreck (May 27, 2005)

sproutning in soil is still the best way to do it, really.

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (May 29, 2005)

here's todays update. i don't really think those other 4 will sprout, i really doubt it, but i'm happy with those 6 pp's . As soon as all of them have a leaf with 5 fingers, i will presex them.






greetz


----------



## brainwreck (May 29, 2005)

just transplanted them to bigger pots, cause the roots were allready spreading out seriously, noticed that on the development of the plant, have some awesome pics taken with my digital camera on marco-modus 


























greetz


----------



## mikey (May 29, 2005)

tey look great me and you are at pretty much the same stage my new grow looks exactly like that good luck and good smokin


----------



## brainwreck (May 29, 2005)

thx m8, same to you 

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (May 31, 2005)

todays update, they are doing well. waitning for the first 5 fingered leave to presex them.










greetz


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2005)

OK, you.ve stated something about "5 fingered leaves" a few times now, What does the number of fingers have to do with anything?..

   Plants are at "sexual maturity" and ready to sex "when alternating nodes are exhibited, or preflowers". The number of fingers or number of leaves, for that matter have nothing to do with maturity...Nothing.
   If you're talking about cutting the light as soon as the "true leaves" emerge, "IMHO" that is a flawed tactic. Undue stress at a crucial point in a babies life, which in turn, can cause hermies. And result in false determination of sex. IMO, they should be allowed _at least_ a few weeks of vegging. What's the big rush?...
   I've had strains that grew months with only 3-5 fingers and others that had as high as 13 fingers per leaf.


----------



## brainwreck (May 31, 2005)

the big rush is that my dad is allready getting suspicious that i'm growing weed again in his home, so they need to move outside as quickly as possible.

greetz


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2005)

Well, that would prolly have a fire under my ass, too...


----------



## brainwreck (May 31, 2005)

thought so 

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 2, 2005)

i moved my plants outside today, from now on they grow guerilla-style , my dad started naging about the light burn all the time (18 hours a day), so didn't want to get any more naging on my head and moved them outside, now i don't hear him complain anymore . Well, no presexing. Will remove the males on time when i notice they're staring to flower. So, for the moment, 6 Purple Power outside  

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 5, 2005)

went bak this evening to my guerilla-field, and guess what, i can't remember where i planted number 6 :s, oh well, it will grow and i will see it within a couple of weeks , the rest of the plants are doing very well, nr 3 seems to be the strongest one, so i hope that one is a female for sure.























greetz


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 5, 2005)

They are going great BW.

Thanks for posting


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 5, 2005)

yeah, they really are doing great, except ist has been raining the last couple of days, but they don't seem to have a problem with that.

greetz


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey, you have probably about the same weather as we do here so, yes, it's been raining but not too cold. However it's about 16 degrees here at the moment.

They could do much better, Lets pray for some heat waves !!!!


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 6, 2005)

ed 16°C overhere too , indeed a couple of heatwaves couldn't hurt them , @ this moment the sun is trying to com trough the clouds , but weather watcher says i'ts gonna rain:

Current:

*Gent, Belgium*
*Current  Conditions:*

    Mostly  Cloudy
 Temperature: 13,9°C
 Feels Like: 13,9°C
 Dew Point: 7,8°C
 Humidity: 67%
 Wind: NNE 13 km/h
 Visibility: 9,7 km
 Barometer: 765,8 mm and steady
 UV Index: 4 Moderate
 Sunrise: 05:33
 Sunset: 21:56

 greetz


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmmm, doesn't sound good


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 6, 2005)

it's not that bad, sun comes trough occasionally, it's still dry, they will enjoy it, i'ts not cold or anything

greetz


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 6, 2005)

I was talking more for myself  Not that great summer so far.


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 10, 2005)

todays update of my purple power, they are doing great, but 1 is doing better then the rest of them, the weather is getting better and better again. 





















and another of the previous one ( the one that grows better then the rest):






greetz


----------



## Marijuana_Jane (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi brainwreckJust found this site and yours are the first journals I found, and since there are five of them, I had to check and post. 

Looking great!
All the best,
Mari_Jane

p.s. had to sign up if I could get this handle.


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2005)

The plants are looking good.  Do they get enough light?  What about pests and insects?


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 15, 2005)

thx MJ and Joey, they get plenty of light, some of them are standing more in the shadow of trees, but they are doing just fine. I threated them with a total threatment against bugs and diseases, so till now, no problems . MJ, normally it were 6 of them but i forgot where i planted nr 6 :s

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 20, 2005)

odays update, the are doing great, but i lost 1 again because of the heavy rainfalls last days, so that makes the number of pp to 4


















greetz


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 15, 2005)

only 3 pp's left , lost some again, i checked my field today and the nettles that were growing overthere were all laying down, could find my plants anymore, had to search for a hour to find them and still came to the conclusion i lost a whole bunch of my plants again, so will have to germinate seeds again, to plant them with the rest of my plants. they have a nice height, but aren't bushy, need to fertilize them as quick as possible.














greetz


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey BW

Do they get enough sunshine? We have had some really weeks with good weather. My plants are going awesome I must say. I planted them two weeks ago in the ground and are really growing good now.

I will post some pics tomorrow. I have even already removed some males, a few plants were developing male balls. I have a small male plant still on my balcony and will take a pic of that one too. Maybe I keep this one to polinate a few female plants, so I can enjoy some more seeds next season.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 17, 2005)

they are standing a bit in the shade for some hours but for the rest they get plenty of sunshine, but no nutes, i need to start feeding them, urgent.  We had indeed some very good weeks, some days 34° Celsius. Is not a bad idea to pollinate them, then you can enjoy the strain again next year 

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 19, 2005)

some sweet pics of purple power buds and plants 








greetz


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 22, 2005)

2 new seeds germinated and planted out today, this time i mixed the dirt with guano from peru, and will reguraly feed them with guano-tea.

greetz


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 9, 2006)

What ever happened here?????


----------

